
Former Google CEO Eric Schmidt says tech companies can regulate themselves - OrgNet
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/former-google-ceo-eric-schmidt-tech-regulation-122224156.html
======
stephenr
Breaking News: Local fox offers to protect hen houses in the district.

